# What am  i doing wrong



## lindacoates80 (20 Jun 2009)

Hi,
I have just set up my Jbl Co2 M603 kit yesterday,( its the one with the ph/co2 control computer) I have got approx 15 bpm coming into the bubble counter but nothing is coming into the spiral reactor. Does the Bubble counter have to get to a certain pressure in it before the bubbles go into the tank?   Or what do i need to do to get co2 to come from the bc to the spiral . Operating pressures are reading at 50 bar on one side and 1.5 ish on the other which i take to be the working pressure. Thanks in advance for any help, Linda


----------



## TDI-line (20 Jun 2009)

It all sounds correct.

It could be leaking from a joint where a co2 hose goes onto non-return valve, solenoid, after bubble counter etc.


----------



## lindacoates80 (20 Jun 2009)

Hi, Ive got it going now, i've bypassed the bubble counter and have it going straight to the spiral reactor and i can count my bubbles there. There shouldnt be a problem doing it that way should there???????? I have one of those snazzy cal aqua double drop checkers i got via aqua essentials ebay shop so that should tell me if theres too much or not enough co2. Hopefully


----------



## Razor927 (20 Jun 2009)

hey linda

i find with the JBl reactor it is a little on the wastefull side so you will need to up the BPM to counter the wasted gas.

yes you can do away with the bubble counter and count the bubbles at the bottom of the JBL reactor.

just for an example i am running at 1BPS in a 40 ltr tank with the JBL with approx 1/3rd of the bubble being wasted at the top but it does the job well. 2kg bottle seems to last about 4 months.


----------



## chris1004 (20 Jun 2009)

Hi Linda,

Don't mean to rain on your bonfire but I think you should read this thread before you go any further with a PH controller, especially if your using it on a planted tank.

viewtopic.php?f=37&t=3701


Don't shoot the messenger. Regards, Chris.


----------



## lindacoates80 (20 Jun 2009)

Stupidly i was talked into having the kit with the co2 control thing  m603 by a warehouse aquatics salesperson how it would be more economical on my gas supply , and i wouldn't have the worry of it dumping the contents of the gas bottle  into the tank, etc and they didn't have the  m602 one with just the solenoid in stock . So far it has been a world of hassle but i want to give it a fair chance as it cost a fortune i was thinking of looking out for a jbl solenoid on ebay then i could do away with the ph/co2 control box. i've got it on manual valve open just now and its putting about 30bpm into the tank.


----------



## chris1004 (20 Jun 2009)

Linda,

I'm not really qualified to talk about PH controllers as I have no first hand experience of them and I do understand how you feel about using it because its just cost you a small fortune but if you read through the above linked post and listen to some of the more experienced guys it may actually cause you to suffer from outbreaks of algae due to fluctuations in co2 levels.

You can get cheaper solenoid valves than the jbl one and if you were to decide to do away with the PH controller you should be able to get most of your money back on ebay as they are much more suited to reef keeping.

Its well worth the time spent checking out the very imformative tutorials on this website.

Good luck in whatever you decide to do. 

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Jun 2009)

lindacoates80 said:
			
		

> Stupidly i was talked into having the kit with the co2 control thing  m603 by a warehouse aquatics salesperson how it would be more economical on my gas supply , and i wouldn't have the worry of it dumping the contents of the gas bottle  into the tank, etc and they didn't have the  m602 one with just the solenoid in stock . So far it has been a world of hassle but i want to give it a fair chance as it cost a fortune i was thinking of looking out for a jbl solenoid on ebay then i could do away with the ph/co2 control box. i've got it on manual valve open just now and its putting about 30bpm into the tank.



Linda

Could you please advise what components were in your kit - lets see if we can by pass the control box.

paul.


----------



## lindacoates80 (20 Jun 2009)

In the kit there was a bottle of co2, pressure regulator,the ph control box ,a bubble counter, a taifun reactor ,a non return valve,a ph probe , temperature sensor  and a set of calibration fluids for the ph sensor, and lots of other bits ie . plant food samples  the only way i could see of doing away with the control box would be to buy myself a solenoid to fit onto the pressure regulator and put the control box on ebay.


----------



## Nelson (20 Jun 2009)

hi,
its probably best to get rid of the controller.you don't have to get a jbl solenoid.i've got a jbl reg and use one of these  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-magnetic-valv ... C294%3A200 .
 also might be an idea to get a better diffuser or a reactor.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Jun 2009)

lindacoates80 said:
			
		

> In the kit there was a bottle of co2, pressure regulator,the ph control box ,a bubble counter, a taifun reactor ,a non return valve,a ph probe , temperature sensor  and a set of calibration fluids for the ph sensor, and lots of other bits ie . plant food samples  the only way i could see of doing away with the control box would be to buy myself a solenoid to fit onto the pressure regulator and put the control box on ebay.



Linda 
Set up 
1. Co2 bottle
2. Regulator 
3. solenoid valve
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AQUAMEDIC-SOLENOI ... C294%3A192
4. Stop valve (prevent water penetrating the solenoid valve)
5. Bubble counter 
6. diffuser or reactor (which is in the tanks)

Diagram attached - stop valve is missing within the diagram, it fit between the solenoid valve and the diffuser / reactor.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ELECTROMAGNETIC-V ... C294%3A192
Hope this helps
paul.


----------



## baron von bubba (21 Jun 2009)

i dont think you should definitely ditch the ph controller.

once you've realized the limitations of it and dont use it to control the co2 but rather as an extra level of safety back up it can be useful. 
as far as i can see it is the only way to negate possible co2 dumps at the end of a canister

surley all you have to do it put the controller on a timer switch, to switch on couple hours before lights on and switch off a couple hours before lights out, and also set it slightly lower than your desired level so it never actually switches the co2 off, if you see what i mean!?  :? 

once you get to know yer tank a little, the ph controller can give you an instant rough idea of the current general co2 levels.
mine recently showed me how much my evaporation and therefore increase surface agitation lowered the co2 levels, without it i possibly would have had a few probs due to not realizing this,


----------

